# *** 2021 3-D Shoot Dates - ASA Pro/Am and Local Club Dates ***



## passthru24 (Dec 8, 2020)

*Here are the 2021 Dates for the ASA Pro/Am*


Feb 25 - 28  Foley, AL   Hoyt Pro/Am

Apr 22 - 25  Paris, TX   Easton Southwest Shoot Out

Jun 3 - 6   London, KY  TRU Ball & Black Eagle Pro/Am

Jun 23 - 27  Metropolis, IL  Mathews Pro/Am 

Jul 29 - Aug 1 Cullman, AL  Elite Archery Pro/Am

_*Aug 26 - 29  *_Russell County, AL   McKenzie ASA Classic


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 8, 2020)

*Here the 2021 Dates for River Bottom Outdoors, Can’t wait to get started and see everyone. Hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. See ya'll in Jan. !!!!!!*

* Jan. 24th*

* Feb. 14th   *

* Mar. 20th     S3DA Regional*

* Mar. 21st     ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier *

* Apr. 18th*

* May 22nd & 23rd     Big 40 *

* Jun. 20th     ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier *

* Jul. 25th*

* Aug. 22nd  Hunt Shoot*

* Sept. ?????*

* Little more Info Below*

* RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
 15475 Ga. Hwy 34
 Franklin, Ga. 30217
 E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com
 Phone: 678-378-0816*

* 2021 Dates: Jan. 24th , Feb. 14th , Mar. 20th S3DA Regional, Mar. 21st ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier , Apr. 18th , May 22nd & 23rd Big 40 , Jun. 20th  ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier , Jul. 25th , Aug. 22nd Hunt Shoot,  Sept. ???? *

* Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm*

* Classes:
 *Open Money – $30 Payback 50% – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
 *Open Known – $30 Payback 50%– Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
 *Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds – 280FPS Max. *Open Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
 *Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
 *Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
 *Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
 *Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
 *Sr. Eagle – $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
 *Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 – Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
 *Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.*

* *FUN SHOOT – $15.00*

* 3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd
 Scoring is 5,8,10,12.*

* Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy*

* Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816*

* Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.*

* Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.*


----------



## BryceWebb (Dec 8, 2020)

Titan Archery 3D shoot! 45 targets, 2 separate course each of varying difficulty. Hope to see everyone there!

Bow and prize giveaway and shoot to win prizes!
Concessions available

JAUARY- 23rd
FEBRUARY – 20th
MARCH – 27th
April 10th
MAY – 8th with swap meet
JUNE – 19th
JULY – 17th
AUGUST – 7th

All shooting is for fun come with your hunting set up or target and get ready for the ASA year! Scorecards will be proved for those who would like to shoot for score.

Various shooting games including a running buck, long distance PRIZE SHOOTS, and more!!

Shooting starts at 9am
If any questions call Bryce at 770-843-7163

Location is Floyd County Wildlife Association
909 Holland Rd NW, Rome, GA 30165
$20.00 per shooter $10 for kids under 12!


----------



## Trip Penn (Dec 9, 2020)

Appling Archers

Critter Shoot, March 6, 2021, Old Kiokee Church, Tubman Rd., Appling, GA

Bowhunters Festival, Memorial Day Weekend, May 28-30, 2021
5701White Oak Rd., Appling, GA   **FREE**

More details to come at a later date. 
www.Applingarchers.com


----------



## red1691 (Dec 18, 2020)

GBAA State Shoots For 2021
The 5 State shoots dates and locations

Indoor GSU in Statesboro March 6-7
Spring Turkey 3-D TGM Shady Dale April 10-11
Target International round Ace Social Circle May 15-16
Field & NFAA Southeastern Ogeechee Bowmen Savannah June 12-13
State 3-D Po Boy's Wrightsville August 14-15

More info. on each shoot and registration as they get closer can be found at gbaa.georgiaarchery.com
come on out and fling some arrows with us and have some fun too.


----------



## Big John (Dec 18, 2020)

*ACE ARCHERY
Feb 6th,
Mar 20th,
April 17th
May 9th
June 19th (ASA Qualifier)
July 19th, Aug 21st (Hunt Shoot)*


----------



## gretchp (Dec 22, 2020)

Jan 16th
Feb 13th  ASA Qualifier
March 27th Marked trail shoot!! more details coming.
April GBAA Spring Turkey 10-11 9am and 1pm shot gun start each day


----------



## red1691 (Dec 26, 2020)

*Ogeechee Bowmen*

Little later than usual but ...Here is our Schedule!!! Spreading the love around and hosting some events on Saturday this year so that we can support other clubs across the state!


----------



## Trip Penn (Dec 26, 2020)

Team On Point, Appling, GA
Feb 27
March 27 (tentative)
April 24
June 12
7123 Bill Dorn Rd, Appling, GA


----------



## rank bull (Jan 1, 2021)

Northridge 3D archery
January 23rd
February 13th
March 13th
April 10th ASA state qualifier
May 8th ASA state qualifier
June12th
July 10th
August 14th

*Classes:
*Open Money – $30 Payback 50% – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known – $30 Payback 50%– Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds – 280FPS Max. *Open Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle – $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 – Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Fun $10
430 Hickory Ridge rd Meansville,Ga 
Michael Barnes 706 457 2781 *


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jan 4, 2021)

*2020 North Forty Archery*


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 17, 2021)

Rocky creek archery club 
667 Hillbridge RD 
Dexter Ga 31019 

This is a list of our 2021 dates! We are looking forward to seeing everyone again!

January 10th
February 7th
March 7th
April 18th (ASA Qualifier)
May 30th

We might be able to have a shoot in June and July but we will wait to release the dates.


----------



## dcham65 (Jan 19, 2021)

Big John said:


> *ACE ARCHERY
> Feb 6th,
> Mar 20th,
> April 17th
> ...


Where are you guys located?


----------



## dcham65 (Jan 19, 2021)

gretchp said:


> Jan 16th
> Feb 13th  ASA Qualifier
> March 13th
> April GBAA Spring Turkey 10-11 9am and 1pm shot gun start each day
> ...


Where are you guys located?


----------



## dcham65 (Jan 19, 2021)

red1691 said:


> *Ogeechee Bowmen*
> 
> Little later than usual but ...Here is our Schedule!!! Spreading the love around and hosting some events on Saturday this year so that we can support other clubs across the state!


Are "club events" open to club members only?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 3, 2021)

Here are the 2021 Shoot dates for Sweetwater:
Feb. 20th ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier
March 13th
April 17th
June 12th ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier
July 10th & 11th Georgia State Championship
Sweetwater Archery
7201 Cedar Mountain Rd
Douglasville Ga 30134
Directions: We are across from the Douglas County Landfill.
All Shooting Times will be 8am to 2pm
Classes:
*Open Money – $25 Payback $10 per shooter – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known – $25 Payback $10 per shooter– Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds – 280FPS Max.
*Open Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle – $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 – Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY – $ 30.00
*FUN SHOOT – $15.00
3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.
Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy
Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.
Can’t wait to get started and see everyone!


----------

